# Con Creepiness!



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

Got any creepy con experiences? (Not drama-related, just 'OMG WTF?' type stuff)


----------



## Zenia (Feb 11, 2011)

I have never been to a con, but I love hearing stories of weird things from others. XD


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

Zenia said:


> I have never been to a con, but I love hearing stories of weird things from others. XD



Same here. I'm planning on going to FurFright this year as my first con since it's relatively close to Maine and I can get there by train. I hate flying with a passion. If I want to get violated with a 'pat down' I'll stay home and let the wife do it.


----------



## Aden (Feb 11, 2011)

Been to three so far and don't have any creepy stories, but I'm sure someone has something


----------



## BRN (Feb 11, 2011)

Down here in England we only have two a year. One's in London, the city in which, if you enter, you are shanked. The other's in Manchester, in which if you enter, you are assaulted and kidnapped.


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

SIX said:


> Down here in England we only have two a year. One's in London, the city in which, if you enter, you are shanked. The other's in Manchester, in which if you enter, you are assaulted and kidnapped.



Have one in Liverpool and then only the tires on your car get stolen.


----------



## BRN (Feb 11, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Have one in Liverpool and then only the tires on your car get stolen.


 
That's pretty cool, but the thing is that they only get stolen while you're already driving.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 11, 2011)

SIX said:


> Down here in England we only have two a year. One's in London, the city in which, if you enter, you are shanked. The other's in Manchester, in which if you enter, you are *assaulted and* *kidnapped*.


 
By this do you mean someone hurls a pokeball at you in an attempt to obtain you?


----------



## BRN (Feb 11, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> By this do you mean someone hurls a pokeball at you in an attempt to obtain you?


 
IT KEEPS HAPPENING


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 11, 2011)

SIX said:


> IT KEEPS HAPPENING


 
Stay well away from the ball with the M.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 11, 2011)

SIX said:


> The other's in Manchester, in which if you enter, you are assaulted and kidnapped.


 
And stabbed. Because Manchester.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 11, 2011)

I have three stories, from three cons. For reference. I have like 15 awesome stories from the same 3 cons. 

so 1. My first con was All Fur Fun in spokane. I wasn't a furry, I hardly knew what it was. I went because a friend offered and I was curious. It was pretty cool, but a low key con. they had trouble with panels so there was a lot of time for people to chill and meet each other. the people were incredible, but there was one middle agish guy. He seemed on the autism scale. He carried around a picture of his characters (clean) and would talk about how they are characters from is story and blah blah. It really wasn't that bad, he just had no social skills so it was awkward  

2. Second con, woo. I was at rainfurest. I spent most of my time in suit, which was awesome! The few times I was out of suit was when I was getting food in the evening or something. At one point we decided to order pizza. I went to the lobby to use the net. I sat near a guy, said hello politely. So this is a middle aged man, starts talking about his new computer...okay cool small talk...then his second life character...then his mom. seriously he lived with his mom and started to talk about how she wasn't happy he went to the con...a middle aged man. If Axel didn't live in hawaii I would swear it was him. 

3. So last rainfurrest I was with a friend of mine, yay. The Denny's down the road had a great bargain for con goers. So we were headed down when we saw two teen guys that looked lost. turns out they were going to denny's too so we showed them the way and got a table. I had been doodling in my notebook and they started buttering me up for art. whatever. We started talking about cats and dogs, because furries. Very simple stuff. I like cats. they are neat. blah blah blah. this guy starts talking about this "awesome cat" that came in while he was fapping, and rubbed against him while he came...and then I left the table to go talk to some fursuiters.


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I have three stories, from three cons. For reference. I have like 15 awesome stories from the same 3 cons.
> 
> so 1. My first con was All Fur Fun in spokane. I wasn't a furry, I hardly knew what it was. I went because a friend offered and I was curious. It was pretty cool, but a low key con. they had trouble with panels so there was a lot of time for people to chill and meet each other. the people were incredible, but there was one middle agish guy. He seemed on the autism scale. He carried around a picture of his characters (clean) and would talk about how they are characters from is story and blah blah. It really wasn't that bad, he just had no social skills so it was awkward
> 
> ...



Ah, leave it to Fay V to come across with the good stuff!


----------



## Fay V (Feb 11, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Ah, leave it to Fay V to come across with the good stuff!


 wait till canon wandered around. I honestly have a hugely positive time at cons, but I don't go looking for the creepers or drama.


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

Fay V said:


> wait till canon wandered around. I honestly have a hugely positive time at cons, but I don't go looking for the creepers or drama.


 
Well, no one goes (usually) looking for the Creepers. They are like a natural disaster. They just kind of 'happen'. 

Have a room at a con for a dance off? The Great Golden Gimp shows up.

Go fursuiting with friends? Old creepy man wanking off under a trench coat follows you around the park.

Go to Wal Mart...Well, you have only yourself to blame for that one.


----------



## brrrr (Feb 12, 2011)

hmmm, Califur a few years back. Chillin' waiting for my ride to the hotel, some old creeper bro was wandering the platform with all these badges n' stuff. Came up to us, said he was going to a furry con and how devoted he was to being a furry, and started pulling out these cards with his NSFW murrypurry fursona all over it, asking if we thought he was hot. Shrugged him off like "ehhh..." and he started walking over to these random hot chicks, pulling the same stunt and pushing the card full of wolf dick in their faces. The look of shock and disgust on their faces was pretty funny though.

Guy also smelled and had a really nasty wart on his neck...ew


----------



## Ricky (Feb 14, 2011)

I came back from steak and seafood one night at FWA, and there were like 10-15 people in my room having an orgy (including one fursuiter).

I'm a lot more careful these days about whom I let stay in my room.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 14, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I came back from steak and seafood one night at FWA, and there were like 10-15 people in my room having an orgy (including one fursuiter).
> 
> I'm a lot more careful these days about whom I let stay in my room.


 You win...


----------



## BRN (Feb 14, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I came back from steak and seafood one night at FWA, and there were like 10-15 people in my room having an orgy (including one fursuiter).
> 
> I'm a lot more careful these days about whom I let stay in my room.


 
Ah. You're the guy who had to burst down his door when this happened, as one member of the group tried to lock you out of your own room - right?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 14, 2011)

SIX said:


> Ah. You're the guy who had to burst down his door when this happened, as one member of the group tried to lock you out of your own room - right?


 
Yep, that was me ^^

haha


----------



## Aden (Feb 14, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Yep, that was me ^^
> 
> haha


 
What the fuck


----------



## Xegras (Feb 14, 2011)

Moral of the story: If you see someone reference Ricky as an old roommate on a form to room with you, just say NO.


----------



## Tango (Feb 14, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Moral of the story: If you see someone reference Ricky as an old roommate on a form to room with you, just say NO.


 

Yeah, you might be safer with the crack smoking hobos near the dumpster behind the hotel.


----------



## VonRedwing (Feb 23, 2011)

I was at an anime con and there was a guy who apparently had the hots for me and stalked me every day of the 3 day con..... He kept trying to feel me up and make me give him my number.. I don't even know the guys name!  And someone drew a penis on the leg of his pants... He found me every time at the con.. He must've put some type of micro chip on me.


----------



## Jeter (Feb 23, 2011)

VonRedwing said:


> I was at an anime con and there was a guy who apparently had the hots for me and stalked me every day of the 3 day con..... He kept trying to feel me up and make me give him my number.. I don't even know the guys name!  And someone drew a penis on the leg of his pants... He found me every time at the con.. He must've put some type of micro chip on me.


 
I've only been to one anime con (working in the dealers room) and thought it was interesting....all except for the 60 yr. old, overweight man dressed head to toe in a Sailor Moon costume (blonde wig and all)....that was enough horror for me.


----------



## Istanbul (Feb 23, 2011)

Dance of the Sugarplum Fatties.

Complete with unwanted lapdance.

That is all.


----------



## Tango (Feb 23, 2011)

Istanbul said:


> Dance of the Sugarplum Fatties.
> 
> Complete with unwanted lapdance.
> 
> That is all.


 
Oh no! No teasing! Details, please.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Not a con, but a meetup I organized (also my first meet up!) some guy brought a fursuit head, another brought a body that didn't match at all. Didn't matter, we took turns wearing it and generally being goofy. 

Until my sister's weirdass friend showed up. He wasn't a furry but took the fursuit and tried to scare people with it. It ended up with "uncertified mascots" being banned from that bowling alley forever. :1

We all wanted to kick the shit out of that guy. 

One of the people that came was a middle-aged guy, but surprisingly was pretty cool. My sister got creeped out by the constant innuendo and furry talk, but otherwise it was fun :U


----------



## Ricky (Feb 23, 2011)

VonRedwing said:


> I was at an anime con and there was a guy who apparently had the hots for me and stalked me every day of the 3 day con..... He kept trying to feel me up and make me give him my number.. I don't even know the guys name!  And someone drew a penis on the leg of his pants... He found me every time at the con.. He must've put some type of micro chip on me.


 
That's partly YOUR fault, too.

Learn to speak up for yourself.  Tell him to stay the fuck away from you, and keep his hands off or you'll call the cops (or maybe con security but they are usually pretty worthless).


----------



## VonRedwing (Feb 23, 2011)

Ricky said:


> That's partly YOUR fault, too.
> 
> Learn to speak up for yourself.  Tell him to stay the fuck away from you, and keep his hands off or you'll call the cops (or maybe con security but they are usually pretty worthless).


lol I DID. And he would giggle and keep following me. So I stuck near a big guy and then he came onto me too..... So then I found a group of girls and they protected me.


----------



## Kilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Went to Otakon a few years back and dressed as Duo while my friend (a girl) was Heero.

Never had I been so off put when a group of girls started chanting: KISS, KISS, KISS! while we were shopping for manga. Not to mention a couple of them tried to 'playfully' shove us together.

Creeped the f* out of us that strangers would do such a thing.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 23, 2011)

VonRedwing said:


> lol I DID. And he would giggle and keep following me. So I stuck near a big guy and then he came onto me too..... So then I found a group of girls and they protected me.


 
Damn, dude.

I guess the next best advice would be to just tell people what's up.

You're likely to find someone who's willing to help you out and tell him to back the fuck off (unless they are creepy too, like the big guy).

That sucks, though.  People who don't respect others like that should get dragged outside and beaten with a crowbar.


----------



## Ninaiso (Feb 23, 2011)

Kilter said:


> Went to Otakon a few years back and dressed as Duo while my friend (a girl) was Heero.
> 
> Never had I been so off put when a group of girls started chanting: KISS, KISS, KISS! while we were shopping for manga. Not to mention a couple of them tried to 'playfully' shove us together.
> 
> Creeped the f* out of us that strangers would do such a thing.


 
Those overtarded fangirls creep me out...
Sorry you had to experience that.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

Dressed up as Jack Sparrow for my first con in Richmond Va before AMA was moved to Virginia Beach.
Was stalked by a few creepy looking heifers. :/


----------



## Karimah (Feb 24, 2011)

I was at Otakon waiting in line for the rave when an incredibly large man in nothing but a towel with a bright orange wig came up to me and my friends, he asked us if we would like to play with his butterfly (he was holding a plastic glowing butterfly) to which we all went, "Uh, fuck no." He continued to pester us for a few seconds until his equally fat female friend in nothing but a barely large enough white towel came up and attempted to give us "butterfly kisses" (she had the same glowing plastic butterfly thing) by shoving it in our faces and making kissing noises.

After curtly telling them to leave us the hell alone they went off to bother other people in the line. To this day I still have no idea what the hell they were on.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2011)

It's funny people have stories from every type of con.

I haven't been to anime cons, etc. but I'm sure if I did enough I'd run into something.


----------



## Istanbul (Feb 24, 2011)

VonRedwing said:


> lol I DID. And he would giggle and keep following me. So I stuck near a big guy and then he came onto me too..... So then I found a group of girls and they protected me.


 
All I can tell you is this: at Furry Fiesta, if you came to convention security about this, it would come to an end with a quickness. You don't have to tolerate being harassed, and there's always someone to whom you can and should speak in situations like this.

And if convention security didn't do something about this, I wouldn't go back to that convention.


----------



## Stakie (Feb 24, 2011)

Thankfully I have been to 3 different type of conventions AND a few meet ups and really haven't meant anyone mentionable. I have two this year..so there are always chances!


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2011)

Ricky said:


> It's funny people have stories from every type of con.
> 
> I haven't been to anime cons, etc. but I'm sure if I did enough I'd run into something.


 
Depending on if you were cosplaying or not, you would.


----------



## Tango (Feb 24, 2011)

VonRedwing said:


> lol I DID. And he would giggle and keep following me. So I stuck near a big guy and then he came onto me too..... So then I found a group of girls and they protected me.




Remember, a shot to the marbles with a pool cue is the ultimate "I'm not fucking interested, asshole!"


----------



## VonRedwing (Feb 24, 2011)

XD you guys are so awesome


----------



## Melkiah (Feb 28, 2011)

Frankenfur also known as BeryEmeraldVixie, Also known as Carpet Sample/Scraps

I've seen him at a few conventions and his fursuit is horrid.


----------



## Istanbul (Feb 28, 2011)

Melkiah said:


> Frankenfur also known as BeryEmeraldVixie, Also known as Carpet Sample/Scraps
> 
> I've seen him at a few conventions and his fursuit is horrid.


 
Try having to deal with him in a diplomatic way that simultaneously corrects undesirable behavior and avoids drama.


----------



## JDFox (Mar 1, 2011)

Well I've not yet make it to my first con (DAMN YOU WORK!!)  However I've been to a few meets and the last one I attended went almost without a hitch.  Everything was find until one of the furs attending had her creepy ex boyfriend randomly appear.  He stalked the group for a good hour before she went outside to approach him.  One would think that things at that point would get better...but no!  She came back in with him and spent the entire meet with him in the corner.  They would occasionally glare over at us...Kinda made a lot of people uncomfortable.

Other than that it was great, the bowling alley even invited us back and told us to "Bring more of the fuzzy suit things"


----------



## crustone (Mar 6, 2011)

I think this wins

[yt]OprPNuaYO3U[/yt]


----------



## Jeter (Mar 6, 2011)

crustone said:


> I think this wins
> 
> [yt]OprPNuaYO3U[/yt]


 
Creepy Tailstroker Video FTW!!!  And just....ewwww.....


----------



## hitorione (Mar 12, 2011)

ohhh crap he looks like me with down syndrome. Lets see my story would be about this dude ( i call him hot wheels) cubby mccloud or something. Came up to my group strted cracking up at one of our jokes then reaches in to his bag whips out some some cub yiff and says "i want that in me". Best part he did this in a electric wheel chair


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 12, 2011)

My ex-furry classmate once went to a con in this country and there was a creepy sex-crazed guy from California who kept telling him that he was a: "cute, little f***able raven". Alongside stuff he did not want to share.
Everybody else was creeped out too.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 23, 2011)

crustone said:


> I think this wins



O.O yeah... yeah you win.


----------

